

New trojan blocks Pirate Bay and Mininova - vaksel
http://torrentfreak.com/trojan-blocks-the-pirate-bay-and-mininova-090104/

======
vaksel
wonder if its RIAA/MPAA fighting back, or just some script kiddie having fun

